# Phương Pháp Tẩy Tế Bào Chết Vật Lý (phần 2)



## Crazis.vn (11/11/19)

Ở phần 1 mình đã giới thiệu cho bạn 2 dạng của phương pháp tẩy tế bào chết vật lý đó là Scrub và Peeling Gel.​​Tiếp tục phần 2 mình sẽ chia sẻ thêm cho bạn 3 dạng tẩy tế bào chết vật lý nữa…​​#3: Tẩy tế bào chết dạng kết hợp mặt nạĐây là một sản phẩm tẩy tế bào chết cho da mặt.​​Nếu bạn không có nhiều thời gian, muốn chăm sóc da vừa nhanh vừa hiệu quả thì đây là sự lựa chọn cho bạn với sự kết hợp vô cùng ăn ý giữa việc tẩy tế bào chết và dưỡng da.​​Đặc biệt…​​Sản phẩm này rất thích hợp với những bạn da khô, vừa tẩy tế bào chết nhưng lại không làm khô da.​​Ngược lại, còn cung cấp nhiều dưỡng chất cho làn da.​​Bước 1: Thoa một lớp sản phẩm lên da, đắp lên mặt và để trong 3-5 phút để dưỡng chất được thấm vào da.​​Bước 2: Nhẹ nhàng massage như dạng Scrub, rồi sửa sạch.​​Rất đơn giản đúng không!​​#4: Tẩy tế bào chết dạng Pad​​Dạng Pad hay còn được gọi là dạng bông.​​Đây là sản phẩm khá lạ, độc đáo và phù hợp với những bạn nào có một chút lười và có làn da nhạy cảm hoặc đang bị mụn, không thể sử dụng dạng Scrub.​​Được thiết kế bằng những miếng bông thấm đẫm tinh chất giúp tẩy tế bào chết, sau đó được bỏ vào một chiếc hộp.​​Mỗi 1 miếng bông sẽ có 2 mặt:​​+ Mặt sần sùi: giúp tẩy tế bào chết​​+ Mặt nhẵn mịn: giúp da dưỡng ẩm sau khi tẩy tế bào chết.​​Cách dùng cực kỳ đơn giản:​​Sau bước làm sạch, dùng mặt sần sùi lau khắp mặt một cách nhẹ nhàng, tránh vùng mắt…​​Tiếp tục dùng mặt nhẵn mịn lau lại mặt một lần nữa​​Vỗ nhẹ và sau đó tiến hành các bước dưỡng da tiếp theo của bạn.​​#5: Các dụng cụ hỗ trợ tẩy tế bào chết​
Konjac Sponge
Là một dụng cụ rửa mặt với nguồn gốc từ xơ rễ Konjac – một loại thực vật tự nhiên.​​Khi nhúng xuống nước thì nó sẽ nở ra và sử dụng cùng sữa rửa mặt, sau đó da mình sẽ được ma sát nhẹ nhàng…​​…nên một lượng tế bào chết nhất định sẽ được lấy đi nếu bạn sử dụng hàng ngày.​
Thiết bị rửa mặt như máy rửa mặt, chổi rửa mặt hay thậm chí là khăn mặt
Ngoài ra còn có các sản phẩm bàn chải chuyên dụng hỗ trợ tẩy tế bào chết cho môi và tẩy tế bào chết body.​​Khi sử dụng hàng ngày nó cũng đã giúp bạn phần nào loại bỏ đi một số tế bào chết trên da.​​Bên cạnh phương pháp tẩy tế bào chết vật lý truyền thống, ngày nay các chị em còn ưu ái cho những sản phẩm tẩy da chết hóa học.​​Vậy tẩy tế bào chết hóa học có gì khác?​​Cùng chờ đón bài viết tiếp theo của mình về phương pháp tẩy tế bào chết hóa học nhé!​​


----------

